# the best 60's skyscrapers Part 2



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

marina city 1962








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Marina_City--Chicago_Illinois_Aug_2006.jpg

javits federal office building 1967








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jacob_K._Javits_Federal_Building

299 park avenue 1967








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/299_Park_Avenue

axa financial center 1963








http://www.greenbuildingsnyc.com/properties/1290-avenue-of-the-americas/1290aveofusa/

44 montgomery 1967








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Hobart_Building_01_e_44_Montgomery_Street.JPG

australia square tower 1967








http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/sydney/australia-square-tower/

continental can building 1961








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1579172

mirante do vale 1960








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mirante_do_Vale

state of georgia building 1966








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/State_of_Georgia_Building

sperry & hutchinson building 1962








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1583470

mutual of america building 1960








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mutual_of_America_Building_320_Park_Avenue.jpg

burroughs building 1963








http://jonproctor.net/new-york-new-york-2/

bankers trust annex building 1968








http://www.realestatesalesnyc.com/manhattan/bankers-trust-annex-building-33-east-48th-street-ny/

1285 avenue of the americas 1961








http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0037480

edificio italia 1965








http://www.portalsaofrancisco.com.br/alfa/sao-paulo/edificio-italia.php

1700 broadway 1969








http://commercialobserver.com/2012/03/1700-broadway-signs-a-string-of-deals/1700-broadway/

crescente city residences 1969








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plaza_Tower

mckesson plaza 1969








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:McKesson_Plaza_east_side_1.JPG

tower at erieview 1964








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Erieview_Tower

edificio avianca 1969








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avianca_Building

unitrin building 1962








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1599283

citigroup world headquarters 1961








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/399_Park_Avenue

random house building 1969








http://commercialobserver.com/2013/...rs-takes-nearly-12000-sf-at-825-third-avenue/

architects & designers building 1969








http://www.realestatesalesnyc.com/manhattan/architects-and-designers-building-964-3rd-avenue-ny/

union bank of california plaza 1968








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Bank_Plaza

sterling drug company building 1964








http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0037499

ITT american building 1967








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527678&page=4

kasumigaseki building 1968








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Kasumigaseki_Building.jpg

free markets center 1968








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?p=4837316

60 broad street 1962








http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/new-york-city/60-broad-street/


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

In random order:
marina city 
javets federal office building (I love that facade)
australia square tower 
free markets center


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

Marina City, Javets Federal Office, 299 Park Ave, AXA Financial Center, 44 Montgomery, Oz Square, Mutual of America, 1285 Ave of Americas, 1700 Broadway, Edificio Avianca, Unitrin, Free Markets Center & 60 Broad Street.


----------

